# Thunderbird + Lightning + Funambol

## michael_w

Hallo,

ich nutze seit einiger Zeit obige Konfiguration um Termine und Adressen auf mein Nokia E71 aktuell zu halten. Soweit klappt alles bestens. Heute hab ich die ersten Problemchen festgestellt, vielleicht hat einer ne "schnelle" Lösung dafür.

Ich bekomme per email Termine (aus Outlock heraus) geschickt und bestätige diese. Die Termine werden in Lightning korrekt eingetragen (richtige Zeit). Wenn ich jetzt jedoch synce, dann erscheinen die Termine (und nur die, welche ich per email von Outlock bekomme) um 1 Stunde zeitversetzt nach hinten in meinem Kalender auf dem E71. Kennt einer das Problem und hat vielleicht Abhilfe?

thx

mw

----------

## py-ro

Direkt Erfahrung zwar nicht, aber das kling nach unterschiedlicher Zeitzone.

Py

----------

## michael_w

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Direkt Erfahrung zwar nicht, aber das kling nach unterschiedlicher Zeitzone.
> 
> Py

 

Dachte ich auch erst, ist aber nicht logisch. Da in Lightning alle Termine richtig eingetragen sind. und im E71 nur die per email gekommenen 1 Stunde falsch liegen.

----------

## think4urs11

CET/CEST-Problem bei einem der beteiligten Geräte?

Wenn ich gerade richtig denke müßte das dann auftreten wenn dein Nokia in CET 'lebt', alle anderen Geräte jedoch (richtig) in CEST.

----------

## michael_w

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> CET/CEST-Problem bei einem der beteiligten Geräte?
> 
> Wenn ich gerade richtig denke müßte das dann auftreten wenn dein Nokia in CET 'lebt', alle anderen Geräte jedoch (richtig) in CEST.

 

Hmm, aber auch da ist es nicht logisch, denn alle anderen Termine, die ich händisch in Lightning eintrage, kommen korrekt an auf dem E71. 

So langsam steige ich dahinter. 

Mein Handy läuft auf GMT +2:00 und die Termine (von Outlook) haben als Zeit (GMT+01:00) drin stehen. Kann es sein das Outlook intern mit Winterzeit läuft, die Termine aber erstmal mit der richtigen Zeit rausschickt und mein Handy die Zeitangaben aus der Outlook-Zeit nimmt?

----------

## think4urs11

Ich würde mal meinen das E71 ignoriert schlicht den Zusatz GMT+1:00 und interpretiert die geschickte Zeit grundsätzlich als 'in meiner Zeitzone'. Könnte teils ursächlich auch darin begründet liegen das Windowsmaschinen (und damit Outlook) i.d.R. auf Lokalzeit laufen, Unixmaschinen dagegen (außer Dualboot) auf UTC und die richtige Zeitzone hier erst danach eingerechnet wird.

Es wird echt Zeit das wir weltweit eine ein-eindeutige universelle Sternzeit oder meinetwegen Swatchtime einführen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Es wird echt Zeit das wir weltweit eine ein-eindeutige universelle Sternzeit oder meinetwegen Swatchtime einführen  

 

Niemand hindert dich, immer und überall UTC zu verwenden  :Razz:  - Allein - du wirst auf Probleme stoßen

----------

